# Inexpensive Rotary Cutter Blades.



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I found some inexpensive rotary cutter blades at Harbor Freight Tools.They are 45 mm and have the same arbor hole size as my Fiskar cutter. They perform well and better yet sell for $1.50 for two blades! They are sold under the name of Carpet cutter blades.Just thought I would passs on the money saving tip.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## manitoba (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I have one down the road a ways.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

treefork said:


> I found some inexpensive rotary cutter blades at Harbor Freight Tools.They are 45 mm and have the same arbor hole size as my Fiskar cutter. They perform well and better yet sell for $1.50 for two blades! They are sold under the name of Carpet cutter blades.Just thought I would passs on the money saving tip.


Thank you, I have a fiskars as well, i will have to check this out


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks i need some more. and i also need a new cutter.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Bought some of these and they work great , also just bought a drill press from them with a coupon 59.00 . MM


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great tip on blades! Thanks


MeatMechanic said:


> Bought some of these and they work great , also just bought a drill press from them with a coupon 59.00 . MM


 Wow, I would love to have a drill Press. (and a Wasp sander) That's a great price. Let us know how it performs.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

keep in mind that stuff from harbor freight is so cheap because its poor quality, seems like on mant forums harbor freight comes up, and than the subject of poor quality, broken tools....................... if you spend 1 dollar more and it lasts 5 times longer where is the savings?


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

The drill press is not bad, my buddy has one and he makes calls with it and his lathe. But It will prob break at some point. H F tools are definitely not makitas.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> keep in mind that stuff from harbor freight is so cheap because its poor quality, seems like on mant forums harbor freight comes up, and than the subject of poor quality, broken tools....................... if you spend 1 dollar more and it lasts 5 times longer where is the savings?


No, not quite


----------

